# Malice in Wonderland



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

hey everyone!!!
This Halloween, im planing on making a Malice in Wonderland themed haunted house. Im still in the planning stages, but i do have a playing card "dot room" and a peppers ghost cheshire catin mind...any ideas? i was also thinking a red queen with a gulotine? OFF WITH HIS HEAD!! any ideas would be great! thanks in advance!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

You should do one of those spinny/ whirling vortex tunnels so it would be like falling down the hole like Alice did. First though, you should win the lottery.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

CB_Christmas, is CB short for SeaBee?


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

My CReePY Garage said:


> CB_Christmas, is CB short for SeaBee?


nope its short for cape breton (where i live)


----------



## Glenbaer (Apr 8, 2008)

Creepy, are you a former (or current) SeaBee? I'm living with a bunch of them right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glenbaer said:


> Creepy, are you a former (or current) SeaBee? I'm living with a bunch of them right now.


Already answered above, plus this type of question should go to PM or visitor message so CB's thread does not get hijacked away from the topic, please.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

so any other ideas? i was thinking mabe a wild jabberwoky puppet?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A flying crank ghost in white would lend itself well to a White Queen character. A jabberwocky puppet would be fantastic - it's already got built-in creepiness as a character.

Perhaps a zombified White Rabbit with an obviously broken pocket watch as well? I could also see a version of a tombstone peeper as the hookah-smoking caterpillar, using a cut-out in the shape of a mushroom rather than a tombstone.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

hrmm... I cant make a FCG lol. cant figure out the motor!  im not inclined with that sort if thing.thinking of using a fog machime for some tubing for the nostrils of the wocky and a catapillar. love the white rabbit idea.. might use a battery bowered fan motor to make the clock spin really fast?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could also use a couple of bluckies for the Tweedledee and Tweedledum characters.

If you've never read Alice in the original, see if you can get hold of an illustrated copy. There are several odd characters in the book that can serve as inspiration, like the Walrus & the Carpenter, the Gryphon, Mock Turtle, Dodo, Dormouse, and March Hare, among others.

You can also look at it on line here - illustrations included:

http://www.sabian.org/alice.htm


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks. I did read the original! i think the bluckies idea is genious! mabe give them propeller hats. mabe animate one of them on a pulley system! I already have a mad hatter and mabe a pupetier for the puppet and pulley props. I will run sound and lights/effects. its going to be in a tent, so any ideas how to protect it aganst burgulars or people trying to distroy it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

CB_Christmas said:


> thanks. I did read the original! its going to be in a tent, so any ideas how to protect it aganst burgulars or people trying to distroy it?


Get a live jabberwocky to protect it:googly:

This is a hot issue for many haunters, and there are many threads here discussing how to safeguard props and haunts. The most conservative approach is to set up and tear down the same day, and have your actors keep an eagle eye on everything while folks are going through. That isn't always practical, so search around some of the threads here and see what other folks have tried.

Here's an example thread, but there are others:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12719&highlight=protect+props


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Get a live jabberwocky to protect it:googly:
> 
> This is a hot issue for many haunters, and there are many threads here discussing how to safeguard props and haunts. The most conservative approach is to set up and tear down the same day, and have your actors keep an eagle eye on everything while folks are going through. That isn't always practical, so search around some of the threads here and see what other folks have tried.
> 
> ...


thanks! I have an idea or two up my sleve...


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

If you need some reference materials. Check out American McGee's Alice 
http://preview.tinyurl.com/3xaxqbq


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You could do a lantern bearing grave digger as one of the Queen of Hearts' guards. Lit potions bottles and moldy cake...eat me, drink me, etc.

An infinity one-way mirror hole for the rabbit hole.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You said you already had a mad hatter... I was going to suggest a truly mad hatter -- a cross between the MH and the Jackal from _13 Ghosts_; straitjacket, face cage, blood, rage... and a top hat of course. You could set up the mad tea party as a cannibal buffet... in the Red Queen's room, there should be plenty of chains hanging down with heads on hooks, or decapitated bodies hanging upside down, and she'd be wearing a gown that's actually originally white but 90% drenched and splattered with blood. Maybe the Dormouse could be unconcious and emaciated in a wheelchair with several IVs in, like he's been comatose and wasting away for years...


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

I think that making a laser vortex would work for the rabbit hole.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

(Wow revenant, nice)
Ok I was holding my breath thinking the obvious would be gone. Use claustrophobia and do the classic shrinking room, leading to the hole, start too big and end too shall, (revenant did a nice talk on this on hauntcast) I am not usually a fan of crawl troughs, but with this theme a semi crawl through at the end of the hall would be cool, or at least a duck through. I think 1/2 the scale of the room from start to finish would be striking. give them a candy before they go through the door. I love your theme


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

CB,
This is a frickin epic idea!  Wish I wouldve thought of that lol :googly:

Revenant......Oh youre good  Would you like to come be my party planner?


----------

